

Remember Babylonian Twins? It's now on Apple's top suggested games for iPad - waleedka
http://www.apple.com/games/hardware/index.html#mobileextreme

======
waleedka
I posted about this game to HN a few months ago when the game was close to
launching[1] and it got a lot of attention so here is an update. The game was
a big success and made it to the Top 25 of the Apple store charts in it's
category in a lot of countries, and continues to do so, except in the US where
it stayed there for a short time only.

I'm excited about it because it was written back in Iraq some 17 years ago for
the Amiga by a group of my friends in college. But then the conditions there
made it really hard to get it published, and soon after that the Amiga market
died and the game died with it. Until recently, when Rabah, the game
developer, decided to bring the team back together to re-launch the game on
the iPhone and iPad. It goes to show the value of persistence. Congrats Rabah.

History: <http://babyloniantwins.com/background/>

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1059188>

~~~
warfangle
Are there any plans for a droid port?

~~~
rabahs
No concrete plan yet, but we have people requesting Android as well as PSP.
Thanks.

~~~
warfangle
Count my name in the bucket! Great to hear :)

------
elblanco
Congratulations on the success!

------
mahmud
Mabrouk :-)

